# Copying Non-Amazon mobi Books to IPhone



## jsaffer (May 22, 2011)

Is it possible to copy a non-Amazon mobi book onto the IPhone so I can read it with the IPhone Kindle app? If so, how exactly do I accomplish that. I am used to doing this with an Android phone that is rooted (or, to use Iphone terminology, "jailbreaked)"). Can I copy a mobi file onto an IPhone without having to jailbreak the Iphone? Into which folder on an Iphone do I put the mobi file into?

Thanks for help on this.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

When connected via iTunes, click on Apps.  Click on the File Sharing part, on the Kindle App.  There is a box to which you can drag and drop files.  Drag and drop the .mobi files you want to read with the Kindle App into the box.  Disconnect from iTunes when sync is finished.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> When connected via iTunes, click on Apps. Click on the File Sharing part, on the Kindle App. There is a box to which you can drag and drop files. Drag and drop the .mobi files you want to read with the Kindle App into the box. Disconnect from iTunes when sync is finished.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.

I just got my Iphone and the first thing I did was download the Kindle app. But I don't see anywhere in the apps where I can download the Ibookstore. Any tips for that?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I think iBooks is preinstalled, isn't it?  It was on my iPod Touch.  The iBooks store is built into the iBooks app.  Hard to browse through, through.  I prefer almost any other e-bookstore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I think iBooks is preinstalled, isn't it? It was on my iPod Touch. The iBooks store is built into the iBooks app. Hard to browse through, through. I prefer almost any other e-bookstore.


Now that I know it's hard to browse through, I could see that I have it already. Just can't find anything that I'm looking for. 

Love reading through my Kindle app, though. I didn't think I would like it as much as I do because of the small screen, but it's great.


----------

